# Need AIR-pcm350 card driver



## keywestaxi (Sep 14, 2006)

I have been to Cisco.com and a slew of other sites trying to find this driver which disappeared after a power outage and can't get the software. Is there a site where I can definately find this driver?


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

What operating system are you running?

Joe


----------



## keywestaxi (Sep 14, 2006)

sorry xp


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

How's this --> http://www.network-drivers.com/drivers/125/125907.htm

Joe


----------

